# GNU Bindings?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the bindings in GNU's line? They look pretty cool but I don't know anything about them and have never met anyone who rides them.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Just picked up a set of Agros. Hope to ride them this weekend on an NS Heritage and a JONES Mountain Twin. I'll let you know.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

bobthegood said:


> Just picked up a set of Agros. Hope to ride them this weekend on an NS Heritage and a JONES Mountain Twin. I'll let you know.


Thanks I would love to hear about them.


----------



## nofronts (Dec 20, 2011)

I got the gnu choice last week. I have not rode them yet but strapping in in my living room they feel good so far and really easy to get in and out. Ill update once I ride them.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Rode my new pair of GNU Agro’s this past weekend. I’m 5’10”, 195, with Size 11’s, and past my prime. I currently own three boards, and mix ‘em up with Targa’s, Auto’s, NXT’s, and now Agro’s. All perform a bit differently, and all very well. I ride all mountain, very little park, and look for small jumps and kickers. 

Out of the box, these guys felt much lighter than the Flows, lighter than the Targa’s, and heavier than the K2 Autos (all plastic composite). I hooked them up with my NS Heritage, and have ridden all these binders on this board. With an 11 boot and the XL advertised to fit 11 -14, I’m at the low end of the sizing. I ended up shortening the foot box by moving the toe straps inward to the shorter mounting holes. The heel cup adjusted easily, and the forward lean is adjusted by shortening the cable with a sleeve\screw at the bottom of the outside cable. What they don’t have - no adjustable foot bed, which means no heel plate or gas pedal adjustments. Since my boot is on the smaller side of the XL, this wasn’t an issue for me. Also, there is no foot bed canting, which is becoming a standard on higher end bindings. That said, the foot bed is cushy end to end. 

I spent two days on 99% MN man made, and 1% on MN sheet ice. Morning corduroy, mid & late day crud, melting and refreezing, and patchy ice. The Agro’s performed well, did exactly what bindings are supposed to do, provided a comfortable, secure, one-with-the-board ride, with no pressure points. They feel light, and have ample dampening, and the toe strap held secure. I never got the minor toe or heel lift that I always seem to get with get with Flows. 

When locked in, these binders feel like traditional two straps, which I guess is the whole idea. Getting in was a slide, click the back, click the side. No grab straps, ratchet, grab straps, ratchet, adjust & re-tighten the first strap, then double check the second. It’s not that big a deal, but I bought these for the “click click” in ; and they’re easy and fast. Releasing was one click, although you do have to push the high back far enough down to release the ankle strap, and then kick it back up to skate. I’m thinking as they get broken in, the hinges will loosen up a bit more. So, for me getting out is still faster with a traditional two strap. As a bonus, when riding a longer lift, you can push the back down, and slide your foot in under the ankle strap for a board rest. 

Two days riding on the locals isn’t a lot, but so far I’m really liking the GNU’s. Nice and light, good secure hold, right amount of stiffness, and decent dampening. Good board connection, and no obvious workmanship issues or material defects. The 2 clicks in, and 1 click out is sweet. Short local hills, 1:00 minute runs, 40 – 50 times on and off in a day make these an excellent choice for my situation.


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

*bobthegood...*

... thanks for that detailed explanation.

I just got the Mutants today and trying them in my living room have a quick concern and want to know if you felt the same. Getting out it seems like I had to crank the highback all the way down for my boot to pop out and there was some resistance. Did you feel that at all?

Both the Mutant and Aggro seem to share the same release lever. Do you have any trouble reaching it with your gloves on the hill?

Another question is that I was thinking this resistance was due to the front strap being too tight, but seems like my best bet at fitting in without too much exertion leaves my front strap a little loose. Did you find the front strap doing much work for you?

You mentioned that when broken in, the hinge will loosen a bit - what is your concern with it being a little stiffer?

I hope that's not too many questions. I'm jacked to try them out here in Colorado this weekend, but riding new bindings for the first time in a few years has me a little nervous.


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

So it looks like I may have solved the "out" part of it. The fitting on the outside strap wasn't loose enough when the strap popped it didn't give me enough room to get out.

Still curious about that front binding strap though.


----------



## RjayS (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad someone make a post about this cuz i was getting really curiouse about them!


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

I own the GNU choice bindings and really like them. I feel they ride just as good or better than any bindings I have ever owned. Easier to get into than traditional bindings, but doesnt give up any of the benefits. Sounds like win win to me.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

pairadux - what's up? Just got back in town. By now you may have been to the mountains, and can report back to the rest of us. Here's a shot at your questions: 

_Both the Mutant and Agro seem to share the same release lever. Do you have any trouble reaching it with your gloves on the hill?[/I No issues for me with the lever. Feels about the same distance\height as the Flows I've got on another board, so I'm used to the reach. My back pants leg is always tucked in under the binding, at least here on the short MN runs. So there's always have easy access to the lever.>

Another question is that I was thinking this resistance was due to the front strap being too tight, but seems like my best bet at fitting in without too much exertion leaves my front strap a little loose. Did you find the front strap doing much work for you? Really good point. Answer - not really. But it does everything it has to do for me. As a cap strap it's not really that tight, in that I don't have any pressure points, but it holds my toe secure. I have not felt or seen any toe lift. That's all I need - the strap stays secure on my foot. IMO the purpose of cap straps is a just a bit different than trsditionals in that they not only hold you toe down, they also help keep your foot pushed back into the heel cup. Straps across the top of your toes put the pressure downward, but not pushed back into the binding. The ankle strap does most of the work in both cases anyhow. 
You mentioned that when broken in, the hinge will loosen a bit - what is your concern with it being a little stiffer? None really. The comment just meant that when broken in, the backs may go up and down easier, like my Flows. A stiffer hinge is prob. better than too loose. Don't want stuff falling apart on the hill. Let us know how the Mutants worked out. btg_


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

bobthegood,

I almost went up to the hill this weekend, but there was too much new snow. Wait. Did I just say that? For me it would have been heaven, but my wife who's learning isn't ready for 8 inches of powder and my 9 year old son hasn't got his skiing mechanics down to carve in powder up to his knees.

Now that I've solved the "exit" issue I had, I'm jacked to use the bindings. I've found that my main problem was not leaving enough vertical room for my boot to escape. 

The quick in and out in my living room has me laughing. Even though Gnu advertises "set the strap once and never again", I find that because of the layout, I'll need to set it each time I go to the mountain because the binding won't lay flat enough for my racks - can't have my bindings dropping my MPG by 50%.

Ok, then. I'll give ya'll a full report probably next Sunday or Monday after I go next weekend.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol. Opposite - When I was a newbie, my 16 year old daughter constantly and relentlessly kicked my ass. Great motivator. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

If you want rear entry bindings, take a look at the 2013 flows, they look very promising.
It may be worth waiting until next year.
Flows aren't cheap though.


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, so here's my review of the Mutant after a day riding them.

I went to Loveland today and was dealing with packed powder.

The in/out quickness is just as advertised. With the ankle strap popping up it was easy to get my big @$$ boots in without much if any trouble. The only bummer with the design is the ratchet they use for "micro adjustments" is pretty cumbersome to deal with. So you're best really figuring your setting at the beginning of the day.

The key for me is finding a flat enough area to get them on. When I've got a flat area, it takes seriously 1-2 seconds to get the binding popped in. Slope however, the pressure is on to get them locked in before I slide into someone. Once I actually slid down a slight slope and landed under the the trail map sign. Dropped an F bomb then, but laughing about it tonight. I got the hang of finding good spots though. The release lever being set off to the side is sweet, no problems reaching around and popping it off or pulling it up. At the end of the run there's a big slope, and no flat spot for dismount so I couldn't come out standing; it's totally easy to pop them off even if you have to take a knee.

The one thing that's performance based that you should prepare for is the cable and heel side turns. On my other bindings, there's no give whatsoever when leaning back into the high back. With these, the cable that allows for the rear entry creates a little give. I wasn't ready for this and didn't crank my high back forward enough to compensate, so I wasn't able to get heelside as effectively as I'm used to. Got home, made the adjustments and hopefully resolved the problem. Bobthegood, did you experience this at all?

My recommendation is to spend the extra to get the Choice, Mutant, or Agro. The reason is that the release levers on the models below these are different and straight behind you and not quite as easy to release (stick more to the HB) and they're not as easy to reach because of their placement. I watched my wife with her bindings have a little trouble reaching around for the lever.

All in all, I'm looking forward to using these again. Love the quickness of getting in and out. No more sitting down for me. I'd recommend them as long as you prepared for the heelside give ahead of time.

Now. Who wants to hit Winter Park next week? I'm thinking that's my next stop on my Mutant Tour.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When I'm on any slope looking down hill, I kick my toe edge down to build a little hump, the i set my heel edge in it and slide my foot in and slap up the high back. Little hop and I'm on the way. If it's crowded I'll just slide my foot in and start heading down the hill and slap it up real quick while cruising.... I wear flows.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

What Argo said on the buckle in. Rear entry bindings can be awkward on hills, no doubt. Toe side into the hill for rear entry; heel side in for traditionals. Also, good observation on the cable, although to be honest I've never really noticed w\the GNU’s. Then again, I’ve ridden Flows for awhile, and IMHO there is inherently a bit of play in this kind of set up. I re-set the rear toe strap a half dozen times before I got it right. But once you get it, you’re done. 
Let us know how the tweaking worked out. I use very little forward lean, but make sure the highbacks are rotated. I've planned on getting to the Summit since last year, but am holding off for the big pow drop. I wanna believe it's still on the way......


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

bobthegood,

Two questions:

1) With that ankle strap set permanently the highback doesn't drop low for transportation on a roofrack. Have you or anyone driven with that sticking so high? Does it flop around and act unstable up there, or is it still ok? My wife and I would prefer to set once and go. I really like my front strap hammered down because I don't like the feeling of my feet moving at all and resetting each time up there would keep from having that perfect fit each time.

2) How do you have your high back rotated to take advantage of heelside turning? I've never rotated a high back, so I don't know what the benefits of that would be.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Pairadux - 1st question - sorry dude, can't really help. I've been riding about 10 years, and in that time I have never used a car carrier. I've had an SUV, and mostly a pick-em-up. The ass end has carpeted top and bottom shelves. The boards go underneath, and the soft goods on top. I've heard of guys wrapping their bindings to protect them from road salt, etc. Maybe get a set of cross country or snowshoe gaiters if they're big enough to wrap them around the bindings to protect them. Or a Thule enclosed carrier?? For settings, I just use a magic marker or piece of tape so I can go back to the same spot. I've done that on my Flows, and marked the GNU's as well. 
The second question - you want your high backs parallel to the back of the board to get the most leverage. Here's a set of videos from GNU showing how to set up their products: GNU Snowboards Videos For me anyhow, making sure the high backs are aligned properly is more important than dialing the forward lean. Good luck!!


----------

